# Tank Update



## NPKstyle (May 20, 2011)

Hey, I posted some questions a while back about plants, substrates, etc... and I just wanted to share how my tank is going since then.

Post China trip week 1:









Week 8:









WOW. Comparing the 2 pictures I can see how the plants have exploded... I think I'm doing something right! This is the most success I've ever had so I'm pretty happy with it. I think the whole "river bank" thing isn't really working as there is too much empty space to the left of the tank. I'll probably build up layers of substrate, plant another big sword in the corner, get another piece of spiderwood, probably another smaller sword, and then more staurogyne repens in front, leaving the middle of the tank bare-ish. Also going to remove the silly java moss, I just had this here to help with nitrate removal, if there was going to be a nitrate issue after i added livestock (there wasn't and hasn't been). Will also need to add more leaf litter because most of it has disintegrated by now.

Thanks for the view, and any suggestions would be considered.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

what size is the tank?
you can cut off the top of the s.repens and replant

try adding a plant behind the tip of the longest branch to give it more of a triangle shape.


----------

